# Solved: NFS Most Wanted crashes at start up



## Devavrath (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

I had installed NFS Underground. I wanted to install NFS Most Wanted. But installing both the games at the same time is not possible, but I found some info online to make it work by editing the registry. After deleting the entry "Need For Speed Underground" in "My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA GAMES\Need For Speed Underground", I installed NFS Most Wanted everything installed smoothly except for one error "EReg has encountered with a problem and needs to close". After this I started the game but the game does not start, I get an error saying "NFS Most Wanted has encountered with a problem and needs to close"

I have tried CCleaner, resolved all registry issues, reinstalled the game. I still get "EReg has encountered with a problem and needs to close" error during installation and "NFS Most Wanted has encountered with a problem and needs to close" when i start the game. 

Any help would be great. Given below is my PC Configuration:

Processor: Intel Pentium D 925
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G41MT-S2
Graphics: 512MB XFX GeForce 9500 GT
RAM: 2.00 GB Transcend Single-Channel DDR3 @ 400MHz
Optical Drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-880S

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Devavrath (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry when I start the game I get the error "speed.exe has encountered with a problem and needs to close"


----------



## Devavrath (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

Don't know how, but I just renamed "speed.exe" to "NFS Most Wanted" (No quotes of course) and its working now.  If anyone else has the same problem they may try this solution


----------

